# Radeon R9 280X is Rebranded HD 7970 GHz Edition



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2013)

AMD's approach to the next-generation product stack isn't structured too differently from that of NVIDIA's current. The company is launching just one big (high-end) chip, codenamed "Hawaii," based on which it's launching the Radeon R9 290X. It's been detailed to death in our older posts. The Radeon R9 280X, on the other hand, is we're hearing a re-badged Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition. At the most, expect a slight clock speed bump, and a different reference-design board, but for the most part, it's shaping up to be identical. The approach draws parallels with the NVIDIA's lineup. The Radeon R9 290X is expected to compete with the GeForce GTX TITAN, R9 290 with GTX 780, and R9 280X with the GTX 770. While launch of the R9 290 series will be tightly controlled by AMD (i.e., don't expect non-reference designs for a while), the R9 280X will launch entirely by non-reference designs. The three cards will launch a little later this week.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Pedro Lisboa (Sep 25, 2013)

*R9 280X is Rebranded HD 7970GHZ*

I hope that R9 280X reaches  ASUS MATRIX PLATINUM HD 7970GHZ performance for a price of US  300,00 .


----------



## RCoon (Sep 25, 2013)

See my prediction post right here

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2984228&postcount=15494

Seems I may be right, we'll wait and see.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope they make it Xfire compatible with the 7970


----------



## RCoon (Sep 25, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> I hope they make it Xfire compatible with the 7970



Different reference design board, so dont expect crossifre. Very small to nonexistant chance.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Different reference design board, so dont expect crossifre. Very small to nonexistant chance.



If this is true they are just being d**ks. Its bad enough as it is that we get a rebrand.


----------



## corsaro (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope to use new  boost technology in this refresh gpu!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 25, 2013)

corsaro said:


> I hope to use new  boost technology in this refresh gpu!



I'd hang my neck out and say AMD are just doing exactly what NVidia are doing. Total refresh, with two new GPU's for the high end segment, but implementing a new boost algorithm to inflate performance of the last gen cards.
This makes me believe the 290 will hit the $600-650 mark to trade blows with the 780, while the 290x will likely cost a little less than a Titan, for that segment. Both contenders will be battling with 2500SP's and 2800SP's.

INB4 NVidia goes "JK JK FULLY ENABLED TITAN-LOL" then we're back to square 1.


----------



## Recus (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Casecutter (Sep 25, 2013)

Yea, we saw this coming let’s just hope AMD/Partners hold to the pricing we've seen the past couple of weeks.  Today an ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5 is $268 after code and rebate of -$20.  

I'd like to see MSRP on these R9 280X to start at $350 with minor tweaks to Boost/Mem although the "different reference-design board" is cutting cost.  So this will be par or best GTX670/770 while way more perf/content (3GB/384-Bit) over a GTX260.  I think AMD will ask more, but I hope not the compulsory $400.


----------



## Slomo4shO (Sep 25, 2013)

How about we just cut the speculation and just wait a few more hours for the actual announcement by AMD?

AMD GPU 14 Product Showcase Livestream - YouTube


----------



## Frick (Sep 25, 2013)

Meh as long as it's priced right. And on the other hand, if your current highend would be on par with a next gen upper middle range (?) why make something new?


----------



## DarkOCean (Sep 25, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Yea, we saw this coming let’s just hope AMD/Partners hold to the pricing we've seen the past couple of weeks.  Today an ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5 is $268 after code and rebate of -$20.
> 
> I'd like to see MSRP on these R9 280X to start at $350 with minor tweaks to Boost/Mem although the "different reference-design board" is cutting cost.  So this will be par or best GTX670/770 while way more perf/content (3GB/384-Bit) over a GTX260.  I think AMD will ask more, but I hope not the compulsory $400.



why the hell would you pay more for a rebranded bumped clocks/voltages (less oc headroom) card?, if most 7970's are now $300 or less this should be $250 or lower to even look at it!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't care about it as much if they give it a good price, a new die spin, or some other reason to buy it. 


It does tell me one thing, and that is they either have no or almost no failure rate on the new cores so they have no cores for a high/mid segment, or they have a high failure rate and only have limited cores for the board they are producing. Availability will tell.


----------



## corsaro (Sep 25, 2013)

guys , take a look here !!!   http://videocardz.com/45890/amd-radeon-r9-290x-pictured-final-design


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2013)

Boo amd , shame on you!! I guess I can spend my cash else where pricks


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 25, 2013)

corsaro said:


> guys , take a look here !!!   http://videocardz.com/45890/amd-radeon-r9-290x-pictured-final-design



While we don't know yet how they will perform, one thing is certain compared to GTX780 ref.
290x looks bad.


----------



## corsaro (Sep 25, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> While we don't know yet how they will perform, one thing is certain compared to GTX780 ref.
> 290x looks bad.



maybe it's a beta version!


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 25, 2013)

This is hilarious.



			
				videocardz.com said:
			
		

> The R9 280 has not been leaked in any form yet. Only the drivers have some first indicators that Tahiti GPU will be heavily reused under Radeon R9 name tag.



After all that they still say we aren't sure of our own speculation.


----------



## hero1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Pedro Lisboa said:


> I hope that R9 280X reaches  ASUS MATRIX PLATINUM HD 7970GHZ performance for a price of US  300,00 .



Now that would be something. I hope that the  R9 290X is at least $100 less than the Titan!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well if Nvidia can rebrand, AMD can too. So I guess this means that the R9 290x or whatever the hell will be kind of what the 780 is to the 770. where the model just below is rebranded flagship card from the previous gen, and then the 290/780 are new hardware for the new flagship.


----------



## Roph (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd update my signature if I wasn't lazy. I think I'll hold off until the next gen comes out, smaller than 28nm.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 25, 2013)

hero1 said:


> Now that would be something. I hope that the  R9 290X is at least $100 less than the Titan!



Still too much ... I call $599,99


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Still too much ... I call $599,99



Hard not to agree. Pretty much all somewhat solid information has hinted at this price. AMD themselves said they aren't releasing a card over $600 bucks.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 25, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> why the hell would you pay more for a rebranded bumped clocks/voltages (less oc headroom) card?, if most 7970's are now $300 or less this should be $250 or lower to even look at it!


Well what they're clearing stock at discount that's different than AMD supposed MSRP for a 7970Ghz, that I believe is now like $400.  It make no sense right now… actually never does if you have funds to purchase today! 

I didn't say I'd buy one… just it's my speculation.  Either you can buy now, or wait and watch the pipes clear, and then pay MSRP till prices settle out.  Yes you might lose on nth-degree OC and voltage control etc, but they’re now mainstream market and that is less important.  While then perhaps better 8 Stage Powertune offers better performance and lower power.  More average folk who look to purchase over the next 6-8 months feel that has merit to them. IDK

A Tahiti LE could be a $250 part.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.chiploco.com/amd-gpu-rebrand-29221/


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> See my prediction post right here
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2984228&postcount=15494
> Seems I may be right, we'll wait and see.


Me too! Me too! 


Casecutter said:


> Yea, we saw this coming.


Changed your tune pretty quick.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2013)

Time for finger pointing and back patting... Awesome.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 25, 2013)

erocker said:


> Time for finger pointing and back patting... Awesome.


TPU graphics speculation articles minus predictions...






...and what's the point of predicting if you can't revisit them after the facts are in?


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 4, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Changed your tune pretty quick.


From where when?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Time for finger pointing and back patting... Awesome.


You must be a new moderator to these (and every other) forum upon a launch of anything...  . I KID, I KID!



Casecutter said:


> From where when?


Click his link...


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 4, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Click his link...


We were talking "fused parts"... this is straight renames and higher clocks (aka GTX770). 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2980252&postcount=18

I never said AMD immune, they... up till this point haven't harvested that many "distinct derivatives" from one wafer. 
Not sure that constitutes  "changed your tune".


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 4, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> While we don't know yet how they will perform, one thing is certain compared to GTX780 ref.
> 290x looks bad.



Are you having a laugh ,,   we dont know but i know whaaat , nothing oxymoron man

and my 7970 looks good compared to that gtx780ref ,   to me anyway(that be called opinion right there) , 80-90% of the powers half the price


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 4, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> We were talking "fused parts"... this is straight renames and higher clocks (aka GTX770).
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2980252&postcount=18
> I never said AMD immune, they... up till this point haven't harvested that many "distinct derivatives" from one wafer.
> Not sure that constitutes  "changed your tune".


Not very good at subtext are you?
Lets have a look at these "fused" parts:
GK 104 (4, or 3 + 1 OEM)
GTX 660 OEM
GTX 660 Ti
GTX 670
GTX 760

Tahiti (4, or 3 + 1 OEM)
HD 7870 XT
HD 7950
HD 8950 OEM
R9-270 ( re Gibbo at OcUK : "R270 is HD 7950 re-boxed") 

So much for that assumption.
You seem blinkered to the idea that AMD are warming to a business model that has been successful for another company (and kept their own CPU division afloat), that AMD are somehow immune from maximizing ROI in this way. Do you really need a Black or White, Good or Bad paradigm that much?

And of course I was originally responding to this assertion in your post:


Casecutter said:


> Kepler – fused to the enth-degree…
> AMD, like they ever imagined *deriving 6 models from chips over a year and half old*.


Now, since Nvidia don't have 6 models derived from a cut down GK 104, what other interpretation is there other than the fact that you moved the goalposts when your original point failed under scrutiny. There are *only two *possible choices: Either you are under the impression that there are 6 cut down GK 104 models (which is false), or you were referring to all GK 104 models excepting the duallie (which is true).


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 5, 2013)

R9 280X will be $299 with Never Settle bundle (3 games / 3GB / Mantle)
GTX 770 is $399 with Batman Origins (1 game / 2GB / PhysX) add $30+ for 4GB

I don't see a contest value wise.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 6, 2013)

Every info I`ve come across that mentions TDP... mentions it at 180-190W... that coupled w/ the much lower base clock (but still high turbo one)... make me think a new power management trick... which might as well be the biggest change from R7970/7970Ghz...


----------

